# There is Hope



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

I have wanted to stop here for a while but I 've been spending most of my time in the I'm pregnant forum. But I just want to say for those who think that they may be infertile that there is hope. My fiance and I had just about given up hope of having a baby b/c we had been having unprotected sex for 2 years ,with no luck at all. Then low and behold last week I found out that I was pregnant. I had no fertility treatments, pills or anything else. I just had faith and forgot about it.


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

Congrats!!! It's good that you didn't have to go thru the treatments to get pregnant.









sarah


----------



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## excitedtobeamom (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah for you!!!


----------



## newlife (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

